# Turbo Saw



## BeaconWoods (May 13, 2010)

Any of you folks heard of the Turbo Saw? I was clicking around looking at the Peterson stuff and came across this site http://www.turbosawmill.com/ 

Quite intrigueing design I thought. My wife and I are ready to purchase a mill. We had settled on the Peterson WPF 10, but this one looks pretty good for not much more $$. Problem is, it is brand new. None sold yet. Hate to be the guinea pig that dies in the experiment.

What think ye?


----------



## BobL (May 13, 2010)

It's been discussed on the Aussie Woodworkers forum including several posts by the maker/designer. 
See here: www.woodworkforums.com/f132/turb-o-saw-114094/

I haven't run across anyone who has used one.


----------



## tlbsg (May 14, 2010)

beaconwoods dont know about turbo saw but from my experience you wont be dissapointed with 10" wpf if you have lots to cut go with electric rise and fall wife wont be able to keep up with you stacking wood


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 14, 2010)

Being an optimist, at first glance it looks cool. I like how it is open on one side which makes loading logs easier(don't have to get them under the rail. Also I like that it does 12" boards and has the drag back feature. 

I did not see on there site where it talks about the kerf though. THat is a big deal to me. 

Rigidity would also be a big consern. 

Kudoes to the guys that keep trying to make things better. I would want to give them some time to find the pit falls and work out the bugs though.


----------



## Old Hilly (May 15, 2010)

The Turbosaw is very new and what you have seen so far may not be what you get when they start production. I would wait at least a year before I jumped in and bought one, just to see if there are any problems to be Ironed out.
On the other hand, the Petersen branded mills are proven machines with good parts backup and excellent help if you have problems. For a beginner like me that alone is worth about as much as the mill costs.
Do lots of research before spending that much money.
Dennis.


----------



## BeaconWoods (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feed backs, guys. That's right where the wife and I are. I am looking forward to some reviews following the NZ Fieldays. In response to the electric winch option on the Peterson one of you had recommended, we had not initially included that option, but Lee at Peterson said it is such a useful feature that we have decided to go with it if we go with the Peterson. The Turbo saw has that standard. I was also surprised and impressed to learn that the T-Saw can be hung from the overhead. The T frame ends are flipped over and used to suspend it. We had considered setting whatever mill we purchase in a semi permanent arrangement in a pole building. With nothing on the ground, access and clean up would be much easier.


----------



## BeaconWoods (May 20, 2010)

"Check out my; BIL mill"

Now that's a cool gadget. The ingenuity of the folks on this site keeps me amazed. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Grande Dog (May 26, 2010)

Howdy All,
If you're looking for a great swing blade mill, we've been selling the Lucas brand sawmills for years. http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?skw=kw156
Not only do they talk the talk, they walk the walk, and beat the rest. When you consider the quality of the Lucas manufacturing and engineering, competitive pricing, and the customer support from Bailey's. It's the best bang for the buck out there.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## DavdH (Mar 18, 2016)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy All,
> If you're looking for a great swing blade mill, we've been selling the Lucas brand sawmills for years. http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?skw=kw156
> Not only do they talk the talk, they walk the walk, and beat the rest. When you consider the quality of the Lucas manufacturing and engineering, competitive pricing, and the customer support from Bailey's. It's the best bang for the buck out there.
> Regards
> Gregg


When did you switch to Petersen. You had 3 mills at the RRLC. Glad to see you stock an ASM to bad you're guys were to busy bs'in to actually run it for me. I live here so we will get it done!!!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 19, 2016)

IF I was going to buy a circle mill like that, I believe "Mobile Dimension" would be on my SHORT list...

The problem is, I "grade saw" all my better logs, as I want the BEST lumber possible out of them, and you just can't do that, or at least "easily" with any of those circle saws...

They are pretty nice if you are just interested in just making construction lumber and you don't need bigger sizes...

SR


----------

